# 2000-Year-Old Meteors to Rain Down on August 31, 2007



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 27, 2007)

2000-Year-Old Meteors to Rain Down on August 31, 2007


----------



## govols (Aug 27, 2007)

But, of course, it they were to carbon date them it would show them to be over 20 million years old.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm glad I bought a very nice umbrella a few days ago. It will come in handy on the 31st.


----------

